# On the ROTP fence...



## alechayter (31 Jan 2011)

I am considering a career in the forces, specifically the army, but early on I decided that if I was going to join I should get a decent education out of it. So, the ROTP program is what I am looking at and what I have questions about. Keep in mind that a big part of my decision to join or not join is my fiancee and soon to be wife. I am getting married this summer.

So, here are my questions:
(Also keep in mind that I am going to see a recruiter this week)

1. When is the deadline to apply for the ROTP? I would like to start (if possible) during September of 2012.

2. If accepted, when do you do BMQ? Before or after your first year in the program?

3. I am planning on putting a civilian university as my first choice (University of Manitoba). I have read on some threads that if you go to a civvie university, you have to pay for your books. Is this true or do the Forces cover everything school related?

4. How much are you paid monthly? I have read $1200 before taxes but have also found an article in the Manitoban (School Newspaper) that students in the ROTP are getting paid nearly $1500 before taxes. What is it?

5. What is your schedule like in the summer?

6. Is there a preference on what the forces want you to study?

7. I have considered the ROTP route to enter the military because it will give me a far better chance of keeping me at home, with my wife, for the majority of the year while I am in school. Are there any of you guys out there that have gone through the program, being in a similar sort of situation? What are the benefits and disadvantages to this route? Any suggestions?

Thanks for all your answers in advance!


----------



## ekpiper (31 Jan 2011)

Hi, and welcome to Army.ca

I am in my first year of the ROTP program, so I can give you answers to a few of your questions.  Many of these questions are answered elsewhere, but it can be difficult to find when you're new to the site.

The ROTP application deadline is usually December/January for the September of that coming year.

In the first summer, before you start, you attend a "Recruit Camp" of sorts, which lasts 2 weeks.  There, you learn the basic drill, administrative structure and discipline needed to be in the Forces.

BMOQ will take place between year 1 & 2 of your degree, as it stands currently.

Civilian University Students are paid the same, and also have their textbooks and tuition covered by the CF.

Pay rates can be found here: http://www.cmp-cpm.forces.gc.ca/dgcb-dgras/ps/pay-sol/pr-sol/rfor-ofr-eng.asp Current base pay for an Officer Cadet stands at $1487/month, and this rises yearly.

In the summer, you are usually on some course or another.  Any time when not on leave (20 weekdays / year), on course, or in school will be spent doing training likely at a unit in the town in which you are studying.

The Forces requires that you take a degree suitable for your trade.  For general Combat Arms, or MARS or Pilot, it can be almost anything.  Others are more specific.

This gives you a brief rundown of ROTP.  Best of luck on your application.

Cheers,

ekpiper


----------



## Shamrock (31 Jan 2011)

1.  Not sure

2. Bit of a tricky one. Ideally, it gets done the first year you are accepted, as in before your first academic term. However, training can be deferred for a number of reasons. 

3.  The CF pays all your mandatory school fees, including mandatory books and student fees. Optional fees are your own responsibility. 

4.  For your pay, just google Canadian Forces Pay Scales. I'm on a smartphone right now, so can't do it on your behalf, but it will likely be your first hit. You'll be an officer cadet under ROTP, with each incentive representing an annual increase on the anniversary of your entering active service (as in leaving leave without pay periods)

5. Depends on you, your trade, your course, and your academic standing. Expect to spend 10-12 weeks of the summer on training, 2-3 weeks on leave, and the remainder employed in various positions while awaiting training.

6.  Depends on your trade. Some have ideal and acceptable degrees, some have mandatory. Your recruiter will have the most up to date list. 

7. The obvious aside, of having a job the instant you graduate, one risk you run is failing a career course, in which case you could find your subsidy in jeopardy. Another reality you must face is RMC-you may end up with that as your choice. Should you not finish your phase training before school is done, you could end up separated from your wife until your first posting.


----------

